# New body from McAllister Racing



## Gary McAllister (Mar 19, 2003)

New Product release from McAllister Racing-
#257- Ferrari 599 Fiorano-1/10th 200mm
"Ferrari" says it all. Aerodynamics and style for the 200mm Pan Cars on road course. Perfect for the World GT class.
Comes with add-on wing, paint mask and overspray film.
Available now. Please support your local RC dealer and ask for McAllister Racing by name. Remember, all of our product from beginning to end is made in the U.S.A.

Thanks
Gary McAllister


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

sweeeeet


----------

